# 𝗢𝗯𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁𝗶𝘃𝗲 𝗣𝗲𝗿𝘀𝗼𝗻𝗮𝗹𝗶𝘁𝘆: 𝟱𝟭𝟮 𝗣𝗲𝗿𝘀𝗼𝗻𝗮𝗹𝗶𝘁𝘆 𝗧𝘆𝗽𝗲𝘀 𝗖𝗵𝗲𝗰𝗸𝗹𝗶𝘀𝘁 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝘁𝗼 𝗧𝘆𝗽𝗲 𝗦𝗼𝗺𝗲𝗼𝗻𝗲



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*OPS: How to Type Yourself or Someone using Objective Personality*
Check

*Animal Stack and Animalistic Tendencies*
Please wait loading........
*Source:*Subjective Personality - App






￼





































￼





















































￼


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*The Coins OPTS*





*Understanding OPS for Beginners*


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*Modalities*


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

For anyone stuck on the genders of their functions, give a lot of thought to the learning modalities. I was a little shaky between MF and MM until I looked at Masculine Intuition and the Learning Modalities together.

The reason everyone hears me bring up 'reading books' over and over is because the truth is, I hate reading books. I have to listen to audio books while I'm working, driving, whatever.


----------

